# Dyna grow/bloom



## The Poet (Feb 12, 2016)

Fellow Growers,


   I asked the owner of the local grow shop about fertilizers. 
I told him about Espoma Garden tone and the problems I had with it being granulated and being difficult to judge amounts because it takes so long to dissolve, then how Canna is too expensive. 
He recommended Dyna grow/bloom.

   I bought two bottles of 'Dyna grow/bloom' and noticed it was much stronger {2x} than Canna. 
1/3rd cheaper and using 1/4 and 1/2 tea spoons rather than tablespoons one bottle each of grow/bloom will grow 6 crops rather than one! 
   Rather than one bottle of grow and another of bloom each costing $30. per crop, $60. + gas to go get it =$70. per crop!... as in using Canna...

   One bottle each of Dyna grow/bloom will last a year and a half!~
 $21. each x 2 = $45. tax and all, + gas = $55. 
So with Dyna$ '55. gets you 6 crops' where as using Canna...
 '$70. gets you 1 crop'.
My pants took to the Dyna real good and are very happy. 


                                   Thank you...


                                          The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2016)

I tried Dyna Gro products years ago (because they were cheap), however, I never had them work out very well for me.  And they are not organic.  So, if you want to be organic, you cannot do that with the Dyna Gro products.  A lot of people use Espona Tone products just fine.  If I were you, I would be trying to figure out why you had problems with the Garden Tone rather than switching to a cheap fertilizer just because it is cheap.  My work, even if the plant only produces a couple of ounces, nutrient cost is just a fraction of that, regardless of what you use.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 12, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess,


    Hi... I thought 'Dyna' products were organic and that I had solved my nutrient problem. 
   Well. I am cutting dead trees and dragging them up to the burn pile today. After dark I'll read up on the 'Dyna' and see what I missed. 

   So Espoma is good? 
Dyna being non-organic may be messing up my little plants right now mixed with the Espoma. I sure have to figure this out. I can always go back to Canna but was just trying to save money.


   Now I remember from 'gardening for 50 years' that soil with blood/fish/cotton seed and bone meals, humus and rotten leaves,  were well...  good organic fertilizers. 
Whatever happened to using commercial soil with dry nutrients and manure...
 as I do raise chickens?
     I started using store bought nutrients when I moved inside. 
Organic, home made soil mixes sounded like soil that would get way off on the ph and need to have the ph monitored.
Do you Goddess, have a ph kit and regularly check your ph? is it very hard to do?

   Home made soil would be cheaper than buying even organic nutes in a bottle. Does anybody use the old time stuff? I have read the organic part of the forum here but I think I need to read it again... if I checked the ph it would be possible.

   But goddess, how do you measure your Garden tone? Say for 3 gallon pots, the instructions say 1 tbsp per month. I found that way too much.


                            Thank you Goddess...&#9834;


                                        The Poet...


----------



## yarddog (Feb 12, 2016)

rose is straight organic. pc duck is too it think??? several peeps here are real "organic"


----------



## The Poet (Feb 12, 2016)

My little ones are doing fine now after adding the Dyna grow. 
They were yellow and spindly but in just a few days they have greened up. There was no conflict between the little bit of Espoma I had in there and they are very happy with the Dynagrow. 
They are all dark green now!

   The Espoma worked fine with clone mothers but was bad for clones. Espoma ruined all my soil which had to be dumped on the old garden! 
It was an ecological disaster. {big set back}

   Now I will use anything my plants like as it is they who are doing all the work. They liked Canna and if I can't find a cheaper alternative I'll go back to Canna.

  I can always use chicken manure but it wasn't that good.
   If, as I hope... the Dyna works, and it seems to be working fine, then my nutrient search will be over. If not then I'll try something else. 
   Canna is too expensive.


                                   Still searching...


                                               The Poet...


----------



## bud88 (Feb 13, 2016)

I used the Espoma Bio Tone and garden tone along with their garden lime on a couple of outdoor plants two seasons ago. I added the three to Happy Frog.  During flower I used Mother Earth bloom tea with molasses.. It was an unknown strain but I had some really dense bud that was pretty good. The bloom tea is around $45 for 4L.  I used between 15-25 ml/gal so it was fairly cost effective. You could also brew your own tea and save more $. 
 I switched to synthetic nutrients indoors, but will probably grow a plant or two outside with the Espoma nutrients and the ME bloom tea this coming season.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2016)

How exactly did the Espoma ruin all your soil?    

I only run organic in the summers and am not the best person to ask about organics.  Like yarddog mentioned, Rosebud and duck run organic all the time and are so much more knowledgeable than I am.  I know that duck used the "True Living Organics" method developed by The Rev.  This is a great book and if you are interested in organics, I encourage you to buy it.  Rosebud used organics far before she ever started growing cannabis, so has decades of experience.  On her recommendations, I purchased the books "Teeming with Microbes" and Teeming with Nutrients" to give me a better understanding of organics.  These 2 along with ":True Living Organics" has a huge amount of info and are invaluable for organic growers.

Going to non-organic nutrients will most likely destroy any microbes that you have working in the soil, but other than that it should not be a concern going from organic to non-organic....but you will need to start watching and checking your pH if you are not organic.  

You are going to need to decide if you want to grow organic or not.  If not, pH will become important and will have to be checked.  Contrary to what you have stated above, organic soils do not need their pH monitored as the soil feeds the plants (unless it is way out of whack).  You cannot however, just throw organic things into a soil mixture willy-nilly.  You do need to know what the substances you put into your organic soil mixes have in the way of N-P-K and micro nutrients and how fast everything breaks down so that you can give the plants a well balanced diet.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 13, 2016)

Hemp Goddess,

Quote:

   "First I ruined all my soil, because I didn't realize the granules take a long time to break down, I over fertilized. 
The instructions say once every month is enough to fertilize a house  plant but I was sprinkling a bit on top every 2-3 weeks
 not realizing  the granules are really hard and don't go away hence fertilizer build up  and the roots just stopped growing. 
  'Species/specific' fertilizer is good advice but for the expense. 


     Goddess, I am not even sure what 'Organic' is.
 I know manure and compost, blood,bone meal ect. ie. what one would throw on the garden is said to be organic.
I had bad luck with 'organic's' indoors, growing in garden dirt and chicken manure.
 I've tried Miracle grow, Maxi grow... I went from 4-5-6 bottles of Canna, to organic bio-veg-flores because it was simpler, ie. two bottles.
 I don't like Espoma anymore because It can make your soil toxic if over used and I can't figure out how much to use as it is a granule. 
Too easy to give too much or to little

   Since using Dyna grow 3-4 days ago my little ones are dark green and putting shoots from every node,
 dark green shoots and very lush growth too! Dyna grow is what my plants wanted. They are beautiful and growing fast!
 They are looking like they are supposed to look! 
And growing like weeds!



                              Thank you...    


                                          The Poet...


.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2016)

I use either fox farm soil or my home made soil. I add worm castings for N. After flip I use Indonesian bat guano.. I use EM1 and beneficals.. that is it..teas sometimes, (not nearly as much as i should)  I don't use bottle anything anymore.  It took me 7 years to get to this place. I have my home made compost too to amend with.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 13, 2016)

Rosebud,


   I envy your having a familiar routine for feeding your plants. 
I too am just searching by trial and error for the same.

   I'll study organics as well because I do raise chickens. 
However I remember chicken manure is not that good or that high in nitrogen. 
   Then again I have never used bat guano or worm castings!~

   I love this forum because it makes me think and 'grow'.


                                  Thank you...


                                            The Poet...


.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 13, 2016)

i know almost nothing bout organics. and nothing compared to thg, rose and most others here. i do know that not having my ph inline has cost me before. outdoors not so much. but indoors, i would never water/ feed without being sure my ph is inline. its also so EASY to do with liquids. i usually over water and check ph on runoff and intake. happy to hear ur girls are healthy now. GREAT help here!!


----------



## The Poet (Feb 13, 2016)

Grasshopperdude...


  Alright, that does it... I am going to get a set of ph strips! 
I have read about them all my life and it about time I studied soil ph.
It is something I need to know and... {it can't hurt.}

                   Thank you for mentioning that 


                                The Poet...


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 14, 2016)

The Poet said:


> Grasshopperdude...
> 
> 
> Alright, that does it... I am going to get a set of ph strips!
> ...


 
i really like the "hanna" red colored ph meters. bout $35. bucks. so worth it. yea my ph was off by so much my plants suffered badly. peeps here and at grow store said i prob had nute lockout. i bought the meter and have carefully monitored ph. in and out. my grows have been REALLY nice since.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 15, 2016)

Poet: don't get the pH strips. They are far less accurate in most cases than a pH pen. If you buy a pH pen, be sure to get the calibration fluids and the storage fluid. The pH pen uses a special glass bulb with a chemical fluid inside that reacts to the chemistry in the solutions. This reaction is how it measures the pH. It is very important to keep this "bulb" wet with the right kind of solution in order for the chemicals inside to stay right. 

Its not as complicated as it sounds. I keep a little measuring cup full of the storage solution mixed with clean water, and I keep my meter sitting in that cup of solution. That will keep the meter from getting out of calibration for a significant period of time. However, They do have to be periodically recalibrated as that is the nature of the technology. 

Being able to keep an eye on the pH of any solutions before they go into the soil/medium is a big help in keeping the plants happy, as you never know when your water may change from being 6.5 one day to being 7.5 (or 5.5)a week or month later for whatever reason. Good luck and green mojo


----------



## The Poet (Feb 15, 2016)

Hushpuppy,


   Calibrate? that sounds intimidating right off. 
What is involved in the calibration of a ph pen?


                              Thank you...


                                        The Poet...?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2016)

The Poet said:


> Rosebud,
> 
> 
> I envy your having a familiar routine for feeding your plants.
> ...



If you are interested in organics, these 3 books are great.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Teaming-Microbes-Organic-Gardeners-Revised-ebook/dp/B008K8HACU/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1455558045&sr=1-1&keywords=teeming+with[/ame]
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Teaming-Nutrients-Gardeners-Optimizing-Nutrition-ebook/dp/B00DESUI3Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1455558084&sr=1-1&keywords=teeming+with+nutrients[/ame]
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/True-Living-Organics-All-Natural-Marijuana-ebook/dp/B00A6DBAR8/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1455558115&sr=1-1&keywords=true+living+organics[/ame]


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 15, 2016)

please dont worry about calibration right now. thats way down the line. just get ur ph in at between 6 - 6.5. i shoot for 6.25. can make all the difference to ur grow. and it is soo easy. pup is correct, forget the strips. $35.+/- for meter. another $15.+/- for adj. fluids. easy,easy and IMPORTANT!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 16, 2016)

If you are growing organic, you do not need to pH your water.  If you use Dyna-Grow, you will need to.  I'm with hush and grasshopper on getting a meter....or go back organic.  Calibration is not hard--don't let it intimidate you.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 16, 2016)

Fellow Growers,


     I really appreciate the help.
I'll continue on with my dyna-grow as {I am about out!}
But Organic growing being natural and so interesting, I'll continue to study it till I understand how to mix and maintain custom soils.


                   Thank y'all...


                             The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2016)

Building Soils Naturally by Phil Nauto is a good read.:aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 17, 2016)

One thing I hope you will discover is that Organic is for some people and synthetic is for some, and some(like myself)can enjoy both. There isn't a ONE RIGHT WAY to grow MJ successfully. There are many methods and if you don't like doing it one way, its not difficult to switch. But once you get used to doing it, growing in the methods you like is real rewarding in many ways 
If you aren't sure which way to go, think about it or flip a coin. Then dive in. We will help you, and we will help you to not spend too much money(if possible). Do some reading on each method while you are finishing up this run, and don't be afraid to ask


----------



## The Poet (Feb 22, 2016)

Mi Amigos,


     The 'Dynagrow' is working well, the plants are dark green and growing fine, 11" - 13".
 I'll veg them to 18" and flip as there are 12 plants under a 400w in 9 sq ft. They will be outgrowing the space if any taller and as I said I am about out. 


                               Growing again...


                                           The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 22, 2016)

The Poet said:


> Mi Amigos,
> 
> 
> The 'Dynagrow' is working well, the plants are dark green and growing fine, 11" - 13".
> ...


 
NICE!! poet, pics are great if u get time at some point. sometimes others or u will notice things in pics u did not see. its also fun to look back and see later. congrats.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 23, 2016)

Grasshopper,


   I have been thinking about getting a digital camera for a long time.
What is a good/cheap camera? {don't want a mobil phone} just a camera to replace my 35mm that wore out after 35 years.

   I would like to send a picture of some of my accomplishments but was wondering how to keep the gps coordinates from being reported to the internet. Can one erase the gps from a picture?


                                 Thank you


                                          The Poet...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2016)

There should be a setting that turns the GPS off.  I never use my digital camera anymore since the camera on my phone is so good.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 23, 2016)

Goddess,


                                           Thank you...

                           The Poet...


----------



## The Poet (Feb 24, 2016)

Amigos,


   I have gone back to 3 gallon pots. 
Four of the 2's were too short and would never have caught up with the rest of the plants. Today's watering day and I'll pull the short plants and transplant the rest to 3 gallon pots about 16", then flip at 19"
    I'll get a camera one day.


                                   Thank you...


                                          The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------

